# Breeding minis



## NH homesteader (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, so sorry if this is redundant but I'm using my phone and I have not been able to find this anywhere. I have two,  four month old mini alpines.  I am curious what the standard is for when they are able to be bred.  I have seen age and weight limits for Nigis and full size goats,  but nothing for minis. I will be breeding them to a Nigi buck.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 6, 2016)

What %, what generation?

You will still do best to go buy rump width.
Most 50/50's will be able to be bred around 11-12 months. 
If too narrow in rump width wait.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 6, 2016)

50/50, first generation. What should the width be?   

 Are they seasonal breeders?


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 6, 2016)

Since they are first gen minis, the breeding cycle could vary. Nigies (the sire most likely) are year round breeders though they still rut during the fall months ~Aug-Jan... The Alpine (the dam most likely) is a seasonal, so normally just in the fall months. So depending on what "side" took dominance will determine if they'll be year round or seasonal breeders. As for rump width,  

Many go by size and weight as well as age and what breed buck you'll be mating them to (Nigie or another mini... not recommended to breed with a standard sized buck).


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 6, 2016)

One of the girls (they're sisters) looks very alpine and the other very Nigi! I'll have to get pictures one of these days. Ive only had nigis before,  so I know a lot more about them!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 6, 2016)

I have no idea if my pictures uploaded right,  never done it before! Peppermint (black and white)  and Patty!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 6, 2016)

They're pretty


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 6, 2016)

You want a minimum of 60 lbs and about a 6" width.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 16, 2016)

OK....  One of my girls might make weight this winter but the little sister will likely not.  Now here's the dumb question...  How exactly do you measure rump width?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks,  I'll have to go harass my goats later lol!


----------

